# Gen 2 Auto Stop-Start, Disabling it



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

I just bought a very slightly used, black, 2017 Chevy Cruze Premier, less than a year old and, except for one annoyance, I love the car. The annoyance is that damnable stop-start 'feature'. I don't like it and it could even be dangerous in the wrong situation. I looked high and low for a solution and had just about given up before I ran across a method to fool the tranny into disabling the start-stop. The procedure is simple with the downside being you have to do this whenever you shift from Park into gear. The way you do it is pull the shifter out of Park, bypass the D position and put the shifter in the L position. Look at the transmission gear indicator in the guage cluster. Then, use the + on the shifter to change the gear number on the indicator to the number of forward gears the transmission has, which is 6 for the gasoline car and 9 for the diesel auto. This works on both the gasoline car and the diesel car. This actually works. I drove around town for a couple of hours yesterday and never had the stop-start behavior happen once. 

The stop-start 'feature' wasn't a deal-breaker for me on the Cruze. The other features I love about the car far outweigh that minor annoyance, but it really bugs some people.


----------

